# Help!!



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Another collar is in order for Aspen I think LOL!! What does everyone think of this one??


Herringbone - LIMITED!-Geometric Collars


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I got it!! I can't help myself lol!!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Good! He will look super handsome in it, I think the green will look great on him!!!!

I just ordered my Finnigan a Paco Collar for his 3rd birthday... my wallet is hurting... lol


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess you could say this is his early x-mas gift!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I want to say that I cant justify spending that much on a collar, but considering that Uno has like 15 collars, I probably spend a whole lot more on them already. lol.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Very handsome... i think that will look fantastic on him! :becky:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, that ia a really pretty collar, I can see why you had to buy it. It's going to look stunning on him. Aspen's going to get a lot of attention wearing it, not that he needs it, bet he gets a lot of attention anyway.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That is a very pretty collar.
It's the perfect color for Aspen!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm thinking it might look better on my dogs .....thanks for doing the leg work LOL

it's beautiful


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

magicre said:


> i'm thinking it might look better on my dogs .....thanks for doing the leg work LOL
> 
> it's beautiful


It'll certainly look good on a black dog...that's why I chose it. Aspen has black, grey and white colorings.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I was just thinking how that would look good on Murph! LOL. 


I love it, take a pic of him wearing it when you get it please   


Abbie finally got a new collar from Lupine, I'm excited for the store to get it (they had to order it since I wanted a martingale and they only had plain buckle collars).


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

That color will look really good on him!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Likin' That very much! Gordon has a soild green leather coller and I love it! This one has the design which is so classy! Good choice!


----------

